# HCG



## mandymcc (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, I have just had a FET last Saturday and had a half dose of hcg on the following Monday, it was a natural FET apart from this.  I was wondering if anyone could help me find out when the HCG would leave my system. I know I should wait until the official test date that the GCRM has given me but ...... I just can't.  I have had 2 fresh IVF cycles and 2 FET.  I did falll pregnant with the last FET but unfortunately miscarried after a week and am now on Clexane and asprin for the 2ww.  Any advice would greatly be appreciated as did do a test this morning which came up positive straight away but am now really worrried that it might be a false positive. 
Thanks
Mandy


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

We were told that the HCG takes 10 days to be out of your system, so I would count 10 days from when you had it which is why they don't like you to test early.

Michelle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HCG can take up to 14 days to leave your system.....this is for the 10,000 IU of Pregnyl.

When you say you had half dose....was this Pregnyl or Ovitrelle (Ovitrelle comes as 250 mcg which is approx 6,500 IU) ?  What was the actual dose ?

I would wait until at least 10 days past the injection if you had a lower dose but ideally wait until test day.....personally I think testing early just adds unnecessary anxiety as would you believe the result....if you get a +ve then it could still be the HCG injection...and if you get a -ve then it could just be you're testing too early.  You also need to remember that implantation happens when embies are between 5-12 days old and there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from the embryo for an hpt to detect....so even if not picking up the injection, still needs to be good amount from the actual embryo, especially if it's a late implanter.

Although slightly different situation, with our 2nd "natural" FET I had HCG injections as support through 2ww at 3dpt and 8dpt (2 shots of 250 mcg Ovitrelle) and still had to test at 14dpt, as advised by consultant......we got positives at 14dpt with BEAT HCG blood test result of 20.9 mIU and at 16dpt with BETA HCG blood test result of 5.8 mIU....I continued to get +ve hpt right up until 19dp2dt.  As it turned out we did have another chemical pregnancy but the week of not knowing if it was from the injection or a genuine BFP was absolutely awful and ultimately for us heartbreaking as it was genuine but not viable.  As I say, different circumstances but wanted to show how hard it is when you don't know whether genuine or injection.

If it were me, I'd wait until test day....but then I've never tested early as don't see the point ! 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## mandymcc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks,  I know I'm just driving myself mad testing early. I had 2500IUs of pregnyl so it is quite a small amount and it was over a week ago now. I've done the deed now so i'ii just keep testing until Thursday.  The line this morining was darker than the one from yesterday so that makes me feel a bit better. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy,I miscarried in April at 6 weeks so know how hard it is. Even when I get a positive from the clinic I still won't feel happy until I see a heartbeat.
Take Care
Mandy
x


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Really hope things work out for you and it's a   

God Bless

Kati


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mandymcc said:


> Thanks, I know I'm just driving myself mad testing early. I had 2500IUs of pregnyl so it is quite a small amount and it was over a week ago now. I've done the deed now so i'ii just keep testing until Thursday. The line this morining was darker than the one from yesterday so that makes me feel a bit better. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy,I miscarried in April at 6 weeks so know how hard it is. Even when I get a positive from the clinic I still won't feel happy until I see a heartbeat.
> Take Care
> Mandy
> x


If the lines getting darker than that's definitely sounding promising, especially as you only had 2500 IU Pregnyl !  

It is hard when you've experienced a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage....we've had 4 now....2 naturally (at 5 and 5/half weeks) and then 2 with both FETs 

Lots of positive thoughts and sticky vibes to you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mandymcc (Oct 21, 2007)

Had my official test today and its a [fly]BFP[/fly]. I know its early and after miscarrying the last time I won't be able to relax just yet, but hopefully this one will stick around. Thanks to everyone for their support and advice and good luck, I hope all your dreams come true.
Mandy

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What wonderful news  

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond !

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!
Wishing you a H&H 9 months xxxx


----------

